# show fare AFTER they rate



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i've been doing a lot of airport rides, average $50-80/fare, but my ratings are decreasing. there's no way they will give you a 5-star rating if they see the fare is $80 for only 30 minute of ride.

They should give the rating base on the ride, not the fare.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Your rating has nothing to do with the fare from the airport.

You don't mention which airport, so I won't comment on that, but most airport travelers know the fares.

It is very important you ask them their preferred route, use it if they have one, ask them if they need a charger, and if you want offer small bottles of water.

When traveling, my phone is always on the verge, drinks are scarce on plane, water is $4 a bottle at airport, and travel is a pain in general.

If you quietly cater to those needs, and make them comfortable in your car, your ratings will rise quickly.

Oh, and not too much chatter if they are not receptive.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Your rating has nothing to do with the fare from the airport.
> 
> You don't mention which airport, so I won't comment on that, but most airport travelers know the fares.
> 
> ...


Fare has everything to do with it. If uber paid for the water, I would happily give them out to passengers. Same with covering the expenses with using the chargers, and snacks. As long as it's not money out of my pocket, I'm game.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Your rating has nothing to do with the fare from the airport.
> 
> You don't mention which airport, so I won't comment on that, but most airport travelers know the fares.
> 
> ...


1) i asked them for preferred route, i give them a suggested route that usually faster (however, a lot more miles lol, this is how I make them money) they like the idea of getting home "faster" (by the longer route), usually by 20 minutes, however, because of the mileage, it will charge them 10-20 more. The airport I drive them at sometimes will hit a 2-3x surge, so a $30 far will turn into $90. They're not going to give a 5-star rating on a $90 fare.

2) i provide water and cellphone chargers. I let them know "it's going to be a long ride, would you like a bottle of water, or charger for your cell phone."

3) sometimes they come back late at night at 1 am or 2am. I tell them go ahead and take a nap and i'll wake them up when we get there.

Last night a guy was planning on taking metro from the airport home. that would've cost him $5-10. However, his flight was delayed, he arrived at the airport 5 minutes after the metro stopped running. When i picked him up there was a 2.1, 30 mile home, $70 in fare. He just went from $10 in fare, to $70 in uber ride. i highly doubt he will give me a 5-star


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Fare has everything to do with it. If uber paid for the water, I would happily give them out to passengers. Same with covering the expenses with using the chargers, and snacks. As long as it's not money out of my pocket, I'm game.


Perhaps on UberX rates, I agree, Any other class of vehicle, I disagree.

It a service business when getting compensated properly.

2.1 surge from airport would definitely cause them to downstar. I never see surges from airport, so I was on a different train of thought.

They should say "Please rate your driver" before showing them the fare. That would help.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> i've been doing a lot of airport rides, average $50-80/fare, but my ratings are decreasing. there's no way they will give you a 5-star rating if they see the fare is $80 for only 30 minute of ride.
> 
> They should give the rating base on the ride, not the fare.


It doesn't matter what the rate is. I did uber x for awhile and got 1 star and 3 star ratings on 5.00 trips (my overall rating 4.87) it's not the price that people pay it's people feeling empowered and taking advanatge. There's some people who just abuse the system and manipulate it how they please. It's the same as drivers who rate down pax because they didn't get a tip. People are just random just like the rating system.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Same with covering the expenses with using the chargers,


What expenses?


----------



## montine1 (Nov 29, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> *i've been doing a lot of airport rides, average $50-80/fare,* but my ratings are decreasing. there's no way they will give you a 5-star rating if they see the fare is *$80 for only 30 minute of ride*.


This poster is a troll.

Do the math.


----------

